
I love you - morphics
http://jsbin.com/OhisIQAW/1/edit
======
tlarkworthy
Delightful, I was initially worried it was a variant of the 2000 worm
"ILOVEYOU"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ILOVEYOU](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ILOVEYOU)

~~~
bliti
ILOVEYOU source code:
[http://www.cexx.org/loveletter.htm](http://www.cexx.org/loveletter.htm)

I remember playing with this for hours. Also, having to fix my box when it
hit. :)

------
imdsm
Reminds me of [http://aem1k.com/world/](http://aem1k.com/world/)

~~~
addedlovely
Wow!

------
Pezmc
Thank you kind internet stranger. Now, how does it work?

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
I'm puzzled as to how he got an alert to appear without alert anywhere in the
script.

~~~
mattdw
If he can get a reference to the window or 'this' at any point (which I
haven't yet figured out), he can presumably use his string-building tricks to
build the string "alert", then use:

    
    
        window["alert"]("hello")

~~~
mattdw
(it's lucky that all of the letters in "alert" can be found in "true" and
"false", although "undefined", "NaN" and "[object Object]" could probably be
used too.)

------
iconjack
Nothing says "I love you" like a valentine made of dollars signs.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
I've used similar tricks to build this hideous creature:

[http://jsbin.com/yecuh/1/edit?js,console](http://jsbin.com/yecuh/1/edit?js,console)

(click run)

------
kelmop
does anyone know what kind of obfuscator is used here? or is this hand
crafted?

~~~
Ellipsis753
It's almost certainly hand crafted.

------
arms
Good way to start the morning. Love me some loving code.

------
rmchugh
More horrible things you can do with javascript.

------
izietto
How romantic! <3 <3 <3

------
mkhalil
How much time did this take?

------
jbeja
I don't even know you!.

------
joelgrus
Very cute.

------
mouj
a java script code for valentine for geeks are ok with valentine:)

------
who8mylunch
That was pretty neat!

------
rhiokim
I love you too :-)

------
jbrooksuk
I love you more.

------
addedlovely
I love you too.

------
rainmaking
Aaaaaaaaaaaaw!

------
dlsym
Awwww

------
imdsm
Aliens.

------
juliann
hahah, awesome.

